# trespassers



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I keep on finding tire tracks coming onto my property and random small corn piles. I hope for the sake of whoever it may be that I don't catch them. Maybe a new gate will stop them


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure where your located but we are having the same problem in Milton. I was hunting last Friday afternoon and I get a phone call. Caller ID said it was a game warden. He ask me if I was hunting and I told him yes in Milton. He ask me if I heard a 4 wheeler and I told him yes. The game warden was on our property trying to find him. Whoever it was tore all my no trespassing signs down. I put up new ones the next day and so far do good. I was glad he was in the area checking on our property. Give them a call and maybe they can help you.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just discovered someone put a man made deer feeder 30 yards behind me


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to Holt!!

It gets really fun when you have to draw down on a meth monkey.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's fine if a meth head comes out. They can smile and wait for the flash with the .40 if need be. It's my private property lol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I had to grab my pistol hunting Holt last year, almost as many times as I grabbed my rifle to shoot a deer... 

Dang Meth monkeys.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall be carefull messin with them idiots man I've lived in Holt before for a few months there's a few good folks in town but other than that its fueled by crack meth n pills


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would like to take care of this problem at the lowest level possible but if i need to i will get the sheriff department involved. It's just a shame that no one can be trusted these days


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jross31455 said:


> I would like to take care of this problem at the lowest level possible but if i need to i will get the sheriff department involved. It's just a shame that no one can be trusted these days


I called them 3 times last year.... they are always very helpful and professional.

Beware of the Meth monkeys.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I would set up a trail cam and pattern them like a deer. Accidental discharges do happen


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Put some 2 inch nails into a 2x4 every half inch or so, put them on the access points to your land and cover with some leaves. They will stop driving vehicles on real quick. Just remember to pick up the spike strips before you go through.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Hate a thief, that's what these guys are. I know from word around town that I have several, but I work a half hour from my ranch. They know my schedule. They way over estimate the quality of the deer hunting on my place because it is a freaking hike to the places they're sneaking in.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I would actually advise against that, the last thing you wanna do is piss off a Meth monkey without knowing who it is... they live out there, they'll have a lot more time for payback. Just my .02

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jross31455 said:


> I just discovered someone put a man made deer feeder 30 yards behind me


Leave a note on it.
Tell them they really should have written permission to hunt on your property.
And you will give it to them if they will share a deer with you.

Then see if they are dumb enough to take you up on that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Leave a note on it.
> Tell them they really should have written permission to hunt on your property.
> And you will give it to them if they will share a deer with you.
> 
> Then see if they are dumb enough to take you up on that.


Excellent idea!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Put some 2 inch nails into a 2x4 every half inch or so, put them on the access points to your land and cover with some leaves. They will stop driving vehicles on real quick. Just remember to pick up the spike strips before you go through.


I think that booby traps are illegal. But it sounded like a good idea! Lol

I would get a few friends and have one drop y'all off so there is no truck and hide out where you can see them come in then call the cops. May have to put up a trailcam near the entrance in an unusual spot that's not noticeable to see when they come.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Trail cams have been stolen already. It's a losing battle. I just need to get lucky and catch him or them red handed


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

the spike boards work good. just dont forget about them yourself.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jakec said:


> the spike boards work good. just dont forget about them yourself.


If they are willing to trespass, set up a feeder, etc. they might think it is public property.
Leaving spike strips or other stuff to "get them" might result in them torching your property, etc.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

How long have you owned this property ? Seems like most of the trouble starts when a new owner takes over land that was formerly not gated. That was the case with our lease anyway 25 years ago. We had a lot of problems with the local people. They were used to hunting that land for free and BY GAWD they were going to keep doing it regardless of the gates and signs. We finally got it straightened out (with the help of the teenage boys growing up and moving away) and haven't had any problems in over 15 years.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

How about some signs that say "Live Gun Range - DANGER YOU ARE DOWN RANGE"


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

where is your property?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

The property has been owned for several years and a hunting cabin is being built on it so you can tell it's not vacant


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Be careful - you cant win a fight with someone who doesn't have anything to lose!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Came out to the property this morning and that s.o.b cut my locks on the gate and found about a dozen 30-06 shells on our path. Now fwc has been notified for potential poaching. Eventually the bad guy will be caught


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jross31455 said:


> Came out to the property this morning and that s.o.b cut my locks on the gate and found about a dozen 30-06 shells on our path. Now fwc has been notified for potential poaching. Eventually the bad guy will be caught



Call Johnny Law. Fingerprints off the casings?

I hate Holt for that reason alone.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Hope they get him jross. Thats pretty ballsy cutting locks off somebodys gates. Too bad we dont have public hangings anymore.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

jakec said:


> Hope they get him jross. Thats pretty ballsy cutting locks off somebodys gates. Too bad we dont have public hangings anymore.


 
Dang, when did they stop that?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I would put the no trespassing signs back up(I'm sure you already did). But also add some signs saying Law Enforcement is actively patrolling this property. I'm sorry to hear all this. I hope that never happens at my place. Lets us know any updates. Hope they get the low life's.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

*White Turkey and a bobcat*

I pulled these pictures from one of my cams last night. I've never seen a white Gobbler. Nice beard on him also. I hope to get him. I'd love to do a full mount on him. Also got this shot of what I think is a bobcat. First one I've seen. Didn't see any deer today. Wonder if its because of this guy


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats a cool looking turkey there.


----------



## 270gotum (Dec 24, 2011)

I hunt a piece of property that is land locked off of 87 a ways north of Whiting and so far since hunting season has start I have had a trail cam and my feeder stolen. The only thing left is my old ladder stand. soon I will have to start hunting two legged critters.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Crap. I tried to start my own thread. Didn't mean to put it here. 

Mods can you move this for me??


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

FishinSpot said:


> I pulled these pictures from one of my cams last night. I've never seen a white Gobbler. Nice beard on him also. I hope to get him. I'd love to do a full mount on him. Also got this shot of what I think is a bobcat. First one I've seen. Didn't see any deer today. Wonder if its because of this guy


From what i remember a white turkey or turkeys with whiteish feathers just means they got some domestication in them. I remember when i was younger one of wardens talking to us about if we saw white turkeys and killed them be wary of eating them apparently they are not immune to stuff like true wild turkeys.

Im not totally sure how accurate any of that info is anymore, but i do know my old man was one heck of a bird chaser, and i distinctly remember white turkeys meant killem and leave em.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You'll have to be there for this one, but I wouldn't want to miss it for the world... LMAO thinking about this.. Run you some speaker wire to your stand with a rocker switch on it and locate the business end somewhere on the trail where you may be able to see the un-sub come in. Just set the unit up on your way in. (replace the wire loops with alligator clips for speedy setup) Then wait for the show:laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://www.inertproducts.com/machine_gun_simulators

I'll keep looking for a better solution too...:thumbsup:


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought about hooking up a car battery to the gate and hide everything do when he tries to cut the locks again it won't be to pleasant


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jross31455 said:


> I thought about hooking up a car battery to the gate and hide everything do when he tries to cut the locks again it won't be to pleasant


12 volts ain't gonna hurt nothing... The best way to catch someone is climb a tree wait..... When you see them, pick a tree out over their head and let one go with your high powered rifle.... I promise this will cure anyone from coming back again. And no it won't be a shootout, I've been on both ends of this and it sucks to be the guy on the ground. You immediately shit your pants, fall down on the ground, jump up and run like hell.....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've been on both ends of this and it sucks to be the guy on the ground. You immediately shit your pants, fall down on the ground, jump up and run like hell.....


Ummm...two questions Mullet...1. Exactly what were you doing to be the guy on the ground??? 
2. What does it feel like to shit your pants and run with your pants all full o' shit???

Sent from the treestand


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Seems I'm not the only one with this problem, I own and hunt a very small piece of property and I know it like the back of my hand I spend more time there than I do at my house so if a leaf is turned over I notice it, recently and in the past few months I've noticed odd happenings to start around mid season I decided to cut new trails and found a scent bomb hanging on a limb I personally have never used that product recently I have found limbs that were on the ground the day before propped up over a trail or a dead log rolled long ways as if to block a trail old class bottles broken... I started raking the leaves back on my main path and found that someone other than myself was definitely using it.

I've had stands stolen from the property in the past years so this year I locked it to the tree with an old logging chain and a cut proof lock, last month a buddy of mine was hunting there and not to spook off the deer that were at the feeder he stayed in the stand until I got there before I made it to him he texts me telling me he just go lit up with a Q beam, so we did a little stakeout to no avail, 
I definitely understand how frustrating it is to put so much work and passion into what we love to have some back woods reject trespass/poach on your property, I wish you and everyone else with this problem the best of luck in catching these people


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Poachers*

Put you a sign up that says STAY OUT - STAY ALIVE and then bury you a 2 x 6 with big nails sticking out of it. You will find out who it is then. Unless they have four spare tires. I like to use the big 10 inch spikes, that are about is big as your pinkie. Then plugs won't even help them. I have no compasion for people like these!!!!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

All these replies about taking matters into your own hands are liable to get you into trouble. Call the Sheriff and the local Game Warden, and let them know that you have a problem with trespassers/poachers. Meanwhile put up some signs that the Property is being watched, and that ARMED TRESPASS is a felony. Then I'd suggest you leave it to Law Enforcement to take care of it.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a solution.... I'll be getting one of these myself...:thumbup:

http://www.bestgamecamera.com/categories/Find-the--Perfect-Camera/Security/Instant-Notification/

It's on sale for $259 right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> 12 volts ain't gonna hurt nothing... The best way to catch someone is climb a tree wait..... When you see them, pick a tree out over their head and let one go with your high powered rifle.... I promise this will cure anyone from coming back again. And no it won't be a shootout, I've been on both ends of this and it sucks to be the guy on the ground. You immediately shit your pants, fall down on the ground, jump up and run like hell.....


Possibly one of the dumbest responses on here in a while, and from a former LE officer to boot.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Get the popcorn boys cause this thread just got real!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> Possibly one of the dumbest responses on here in a while, and from a former LEO officer to boot.


You know the o in leo stands for officer right. Just sayin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pepper the next person you see with #6! That'll show em!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> You know the o in leo stands for officer right. Just sayin


Haha!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> You know the o in leo stands for officer right. Just sayin


 
Better?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> Better?


Jus sayin


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> 12 volts ain't gonna hurt nothing... The best way to catch someone is climb a tree wait..... When you see them, pick a tree out over their head and let one go with your high powered rifle.... I promise this will cure anyone from coming back again. And no it won't be a shootout, I've been on both ends of this and it sucks to be the guy on the ground. You immediately shit your pants, fall down on the ground, jump up and run like hell.....


Uuuuuu.....This is a really bad idea but if your gonna go this route, I dont think you need to be in a tree, does the phrase "sitting duck" mean anything to you? I know a few folks from Holt.... and they aint like most fellers I know... They would probably LOVE to get shot at, heck thats what they've been waiting on! Shoot to kill if you get in a tree, otherwise stay on the ground, shoot high & RUNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Also interesting that you post your problem along with a few comments about Holt residents, then three days later you find the locks cut and casings on the ground (most likely not fired on site but put there to piss you off). Would make me suspicious that the tresspasser was a forum member whos been keeping up with your hunting and when your on the property via your..." live from Holt threads"..... possibility?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

TEM said:


> Put you a sign up that says STAY OUT - STAY ALIVE and then bury you a 2 x 6 with big nails sticking out of it. You will find out who it is then. Unless they have four spare tires. I like to use the big 10 inch spikes, that are about is big as your pinkie. Then plugs won't even help them. I have no compasion for people like these!!!!!!


Better not leave any fingerprints, etc. because even if a criminal tripped and fell on that, you would be lucky to not get convicted of manslaughter.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Better not leave any fingerprints, etc. because even if a criminal tripped and fell on that, you would be lucky to not get convicted of manslaughter.


This^^^^^^


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Never touched any of the casings or evidence. Fwc and the sheriff department has been notified. I am pretty sure who it is since you can see tire tracks leaving my property and leading right to his drive way. This got only lives 400 yards away.


----------

